# L1B to Green card - Likely?



## MaybeMove (Feb 22, 2012)

My DH had a chat with a manager in the branch in the US last friday. He was very impressed with my DH's work experience and expertise. He said he would not have any positions now but would definately have one in the near future. But he advised my DH and I to look into the green card situation as the company are not willing to sponsor employee's for the GC application. 

My DH would be on an L1B visa (me on an L2 and I would look at to get the EAD visa also when there to work) for a max of 5 years. We would look to apply for the GC if we knew we would stay. At this moment in time, it's definately something we would be looking at after say 1-2 years of being there. Presuming we liked it there and wanted to stay. 

However we aren't even sure what the chances of getting the GC are. Is it a risk we are willing to take? If we even know what % chance we had of getting it were, we could make a collective decision. I know no one can tell me if we would be successful with a GC application. We have 2 small kids so moving is a bigger deal than if it was just us. 

As we wouldn't be going down the family member sponsorship/employer sponsorship route, would be just applying for the GC lottery???

Anyone on here been down this road before and can offer some advise? Many thanks.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If the company (employer) doesn't sponsor your for the Green Card, you can't apply for it. It's an Employment Based green card, that requires sponsoring from the employer.


----------

